# Maestro, If You Please.....



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

This picture was in last Sunday's Parade magazine that came with the Sunday papers....I thought it was perfect to share here at PT....

Here is the link to the snapshots section of Parade...
http://snapshot.parade.com/archive/0306/0326/index.html

And, here is the picture.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh! Linda, what a beautiful picture .. thank you!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Linda, 

LOL! That's a great one! That goose really does look like he's "conducting" the other ducks in the background 


Great find and thanks for sharing it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Linda,

What a neat picture. ..and quite a handsome conductor leading the group, and wearing his most formal attire.   

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Linda, what a great picture, completely unrehearsed or staged, just caught in that special moment. Thanks for posting!

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lovely!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Glad you are all enjoying it! I thought it was pretty great too!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Linda, this was so cute. Thanks for showing it.

Maggie


----------

